# Sunday Hunting in VA



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is a link to 13 news down here in VaBeach. The bill passed the house now only the Senate to go. The Gov. said he would sign the bill if it makes it to his desk. Not to start a huge argument here but all VA hunters should be aware of this. IMO its a good thing and something that has needed to be passed for a long time. 

http://www.wvec.com/news/House-panel-OKs-bill-reversing-Sunday-hunting-ban-in-Va-137747448.html


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

This is a topic that has come up each year . . . there are those who are for it and those who oppose it (even some hunters) because there is concern that the religious community does not believe it should be allowed. Hunting, like fishing, hiking, biking, picknicking, etc. is a personal preference and the right to do so on any day of the week should not be dictated by those who choose not to participate. If one does not desire to hunt on Sunday, then go to church and enjoy brunch afterward. But, leave those who are limited by their days afield and desire to hunt on Sunday alone. 
Anyway, it looks like the Sunday hunting would be restricted to private property.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

It has to start somewhere, and should have a long time ago. I think you'll see an increase in license sales since the fella that works all week will be able to double his time afield.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I fully support the right to hunt on Sundays. Hunting is a part of many people's lives and should coincide with them. Some people would rather worship on this day, but others would rather have an extra day in the woods.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Being a "Church Go'er" and a brunch eater I never thought sunday hunting should be allowed, because just maybe one who isn't a church go'er might not have something to do on sunday and maybe if their momma ask them to go to church they might humor her and go. But my thinking has changed. Most who dont go to church on sundays.....wont. Being an avid hunter I say let em hunt when they want. I mean there is a such thing as the seperation of church and state. I've never forced my beliefs on anyone cause I remember what it was like having "religon" shoved down my throat. It turned me off. Like street corner preachers, how many of you will stand there and listen to them scream at you that you're going to HELL!? NOT ME! guess I got off on a tangent,sorry. I say LETS HUNT YO!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I say lets hunt on Sunday and then try to get hunting at night too. That's a lot of time wasted by not hunting too.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like a good start http://www.nraila.org/media/emailpics/email185_banner995.jpg


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Sunday hunting - a no go for Virginians


----------

